# Texas city dike, lets ride



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Going out in the morning from the Texas City Dike JUNE 20th 2015. Looking to split fuel and bait $125.

let me know 832.896.6794 my name is Jesse


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Your post is today but your date is Wednesday?


----------



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Saturday June 20th 2015 is the day I'm going. Let me know if thats what you are asking?


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

You full yet?


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Looking for a Monday trip, I will help with expenses, bait gas etc. I am knowledgeable of the Galveston Bay area.


----------

